# ohss - bruised ribs/ chest feeling?



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

hey ladies.. waiting for et. has anyone felt a kind of bruised rib feeling & subsequently been confirmed as ohss?

on first cycle had an AFC of 44 though only 11 eggs collected, now on my 3rd (or 2nd fresh) cycle... AFC over 50.. despite chnaging clinics to be under George Ndukwe who has really done everything he can bless him.

My oestradiol was only 8500 or so on day 9 of stimms, - BUT only 25 or so over 12mm. hence they collected 17 eggs  - most follicles were too small. i am on cabergoline as told i was 'v v high risk' for hyperstimulation.

i have told my nurse of course, who said if i feel worse to go to A&E.. as i am 3 hours from the clinic.. but interested in views from anyone who has had ohss. my abdomen is only about 3 inches bigger than normal and has remained about the same for several days. i am drinking tonnes of water and peeing for england. BUT my ribs feel tender. feels a bit like a few minutes after a bad coughing fit. i have  had really bad attack of IBS, lots of cramping in my gut & indigestion so i think it could be that has caused the bruising... been in bed for 3 days now and IBS nearly better.. 

any ideas whether bruised feeling is ohss?

i am desperately hoping i can go to ET & it doesnt get worse. they have decided to try got blastocysts mainly to giv me time to recover...   come on embryos hang in there!


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Mungoadams, I had EC on Monday and will be having ET tomorrow and I know that feeling well. I had 30 follies of varying sizes and E2 levels of over 13,000 prior to EC. I've been waking up with that bruised ribs feeling every morning except for this morning [it's almost like you cannot take a full deep breath without your chest aching]. I think it's because I've been bloated and your abdomen is almost pushing on your organs. I haven't had any "pain" as such though and today, following days of drinking LOTS of water, snacking every two-three hours and upping my protein intake, I finally feel almost back to normal.

If you feel a little bit better each day then I don't think you need to worry. I think you only need to be concerned if you are excessively bloated, have pain or difficulty breathing. Take care.


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

thanks bublicious that is really reassuring  yes that sounds sensible.. that everything is just getting a bit squeezed.

I had EC Monday & ET tomorrow too. good luck! I guess we may be testing on the same day. here is to two lovely BFPs and no OHSS!


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 21, 2010)

Good luck to you both
I was high risk for ohss and had 21 eggs collected. Was on the cabergoline. I did have a bloated tender tummy and upset stomach also felt breathless. 
Before et they scan you to check for free fluid in your abdomen and also measure your ovaries. Mine were 5cm, over 8cm is when they worry I think.


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

thanks galadriel. i had et and do have fluid in my abdomen but no idea what my ovar size is, cant have been too bad or George would not have done an ET. 

had a bit of a wobble today after finding out the 9 remaining embryos not transferred were not suitable for freezing. BUT i do have two on board so here's hoping we both get BFPs next week. good luck for tuesday!


----------

